
Ask HN: What do you do to relax your self after work? - christopherDam
Hi All<p>I get so much exhausted after my day job. When I come back to my home I get so much tired and exhausted. I do not want to sit back to my computer. 
I want to take some break and relax my self. After taking break I want to get in to my side projects.<p>1) So what do you do to get out of exhausted feeling and refresh yourself after work?<p>2) How you motivate yourself to get again in something productive.
======
cmyr
Do something that uses another part of your brain. Cook a meal, listen to a
podcast, clean the kitchen, go for a walk?

------
ramtatatam
All my friends who work in IT are saying it's good to do sport - jogging,
cycling, tennis, some of them even do martial arts.

As for myself - I never found myself doing sport for longer than a week apart
from chess (not a sport really...) - I love playing chess :-) Recently I was
also solving some funny problems here:
[https://www.codingame.com/leaderboards/global/challenge/back...](https://www.codingame.com/leaderboards/global/challenge/back-
to-the-code) (found on ycombinator!)

------
tjr
I usually do exercise immediately after work, but if I'm feeling too tired to
do anything productive, and if I want to do something productive, then taking
a nap helps. Maybe 30 minutes, maybe an hour.

Your schedule and/or sleep preferences may preclude this from being a useful
option, but for me it both works and is sometimes mandatory if I want to,
e.g., do more programming or writing work in the evening.

------
swcoders
I watch movies immediate after my work. It makes me very relax.

